# Anybody knows about "pressaprint.com"??



## pasatouf (Jul 23, 2008)

*I was surfing the net the other day,and i came across this website: pressaprint.com*
*Anybody knows anything about them??*


----------



## vertigosystems (Jul 10, 2008)

heard of them, but they're not one of the big ones like cafepress


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

we are press a print operators but if you do a search you will find a lot of info from a previous thread.
If you want to pm me you can


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Here's the thread that talks about it that Chris mentioned: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/screen-printing/t52376.html


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

Thanks Rodney, I wan't sure where to find it.


----------

